# A problem with my cast net



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a problem with my cast net, the problem is that im the one trying to throw it..... :? 
Ive watched the short vids on how to throw a cast net on Ausfish but there picture is not clear and ive tried doing it the way they say but i most be doing something wrong.
I can only get half the net to open on the best of casts........so im thinking it most be my release technique, the way im rapping the net around my hand or its something im missing.
Anyone know how i can over come this problem?


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Sorry, i would be in the same situation as you. I have never thrown one before but I must start now for the up coming pelagic season. Goodluck with your net casting.

P.S - Fishing Noosa have a link that also goes through the steps of throwing a cast net. It's the owner of Dave's fishing shop. Hope this has been some help to you.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Rick,

its a very difficult thing to describe how to do this. I would recommend you call into the tackle shop where you bought it and get the guys there to show you.

They are not difficult to master and when you do, You will wonder what all the fuss was about.

They will also open up a whole new option for you fishing.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdMq9ZAAAElfgAASQOeAAK4lPaA/7//gMAE6VNDVPSYUxtJqZGho0xDGp6jQETTVPT1T00BM0TAARo0xMJU9ImibU9T1MU8kaNDQaHpPU2ohxGwtUHHI+eYmR5Nn0hznUdI1nWDm1Hv9lHOGeTM11HlLiBSv3puNTEPnY1dUyY7GlWxRuU0jX9NB2h2IIkDSbU77WsoCVdBTWxcaMe2WEScIENJXQgqMVygU4WP4o91e/g37W+oNF5jRX4z0l9lRI2aMTK4J5yf22jKE7wytp3tpwFTklIvMs0GgpBVNDaJwp9gUgSOLcQvFUYthCVLXPpuV5gVE9s9mVxEaW9qNvSNYjsLsBJlYJnYy7d059ZOsRTwyHsWacZhUF+5qSLkh3roQRSIdExI2skU8D1hJQbhL7CYOsJZpfEHANRJBHcWrha1atNUGL3N472dKjekQnl33wP8XckU4UJDTKvWQ


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks for the replys guys....Im going to try and tell you the technique im using.
Loop all the rope around you hand untill your at the net, put the top of the net over your hand too, now take the net half way down and loop that over your hand, then give the net a little spread and take the lead from roughly middle and put it over your fingers, now take the lead on the floor to your right and loop that over your finger to make two lead loops, the lead going from your hand down to the floor on your left grab it half way down and gather a couple of hand full, throwing from right to left, as my hand passis over my left i let go with my right and then my left.........hmmmmmmmmmm that doesnt make any sence but ive wrote it now and ill see if anyone else understands it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Rik early difficulties are usually from trying to hard, just let it flow easily and fairly flat to begin, and distance and full circle will come in time


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

GOT IT.........all the net opens up now.......is not a perfect circle but all the net is opening now. I was doing two things wrong from what i can tell.
Frist:
i was trying to throw the net with my hands parms up, now i dont know if this makes any difference but it seem to have done for me.
Second:
I was trying too hard like Dodge said, i was try to thorw the net as far as i could. I just relaxed and let the weight of the net carry its self through the air and what do you know the damn thing is opening.
And i guess with time and parctise it will come.

Thanks again guys


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

nice work rik

thought you'd get the hang of it


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Magicrik said:


> with time and parctise it will come.


Yep, you'll get it mate, good to hear you're making ground, even after years of throwing a net, I still have days where I can barely raise a scale, good luck with it. 8)


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah i was making some ground untill i throw it in the water........once it was wet it all when to shit........throwing it dry and throwing it wet are two diffrent worlds. But at leased i get one really good throw before it all goes to pot :lol: ill get there in the end.


----------

